# Looking for a homepage to replace Yahoo



## greg273

Anyone know of a good all-purpose 'homepage' out there? ( I don't even know if that is the correct term....) I've been going through Yahoo, but I am not liking their 'improved' news layout lately. Just wondering if anyone can recommend a good site that would be an all-purpose news/sport/weather/finance type hub like Yahoo... 

thanks!

Greg


----------



## mnn2501

Just wait, they'll change it again.
I've stuck with them through 8 or 10 'new and improved' home pages - some worse, some better. They seem to change every 6-12 months.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I'm not real happy with it either. On the right-to-left scrolling headlines, it changes constantly, so if I see two stories I want to read I click on one and when I'm done and come back the other one has moved to a new spot or disappeared altogether and another one has taken its place.

On the vertical list, I don't like the way you get to a certain point and it suddenly jumps half a page or more instead of just one story, adding new stuff to the bottom. It makes me lose my place and I have to go back up and hunt for it. And if you read a story and come back, then you have to go through the whole thing again to get back to where you were. It's a pain in the patootie, lol! 

But it seems like everyone is going to that format, so I don't know the answer. :shrug: Maybe someone will have a good site for us. 

Mnn, you posted while I was writing, but that's sure the truth, lol! I think each one seems to get worse. This is progress??


----------



## FarmerRuss

I use http://www.protopage.com
I have a several different tabs set up.
A calendar a couple of RSS feeds and one for bookmarks.
It was my replacement for Google homepage


----------



## NELSELGNE

I have used the following home page for about 15 years:
http://www.el.com/

It has links to MANY sites. I use it for a lot of things.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Both of those look interesting. I'm going to check them both out, thanks!


----------



## greg273

Yep, good links... Thanks!


----------



## arabian knight

I Like and have used MSN.COM for years and years. You can customize the page just what you want to see in headlines. And show the Stock Report with Only the stocks you have chosen to see. IF you want to see . LOL


----------



## po boy

I just use the site I go to the most as my home page and use the favorites tool bar and links tool bar on the bottom of my desktop.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

You know, AK, in all these years I don't think I've ever been to the MSN homepage, lol! I like that you can customize it, think I'm going to try it for a while. Thanks! 

Po Boy, the place I go most, other than for work, is here, lol. I want a homepage that has the latest news, weather, entertainment, etc., so that wouldn't work, but thanks for the thought.


----------



## mnn2501

I checked out protopage - pretty cool, I added it as another tab and customized it to get exactly what I wanted.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Yes, I liked Protopage too. It's next in line if I get tired of MSN, lol!


----------



## MichaelZ

I have either google.com as my home or a blank page. Then, I create a bookmark bar across the top of my screen and shorten all the bookmarks to the identifying icons or brief text if needed (I use Firefox). All the sites I regularly go to are right there at the top, no matter what page I am on. Helps to have this super wide monitor as I can fit a couple dozen icons across the top.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Here, for your consideration, everything you could ever want to know, all on one page, with links:

http://www.refdesk.com/


----------

